# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Выпечка

## Alex

*Воздушные мидии* 





> Упаковка слоеного бездрожжевого теста (400 г)
> 3 белка
> 1 стакан сахар 
> ванилин
> сахарная пудра
> 
> Из белков и сахара (именно сахара, сахарная пудра не даст такого эффекта карамели) взбиваем безе. Фишка в том, что как бы вы долго не взбивали, в безе все равно останется небольшое количество не растворившегося сахара, который при выпечке карамелизуется придавая пирожным неповторимый карамельный вкус! Слоеное тесто (я беру «Звездное» там два пласта) размораживаем, как написано на упаковке, берем один пласт, подсыпаем мукой поверхность, на которой вы будете раскатывать, и раскатываем тесто практически до прозрачности. Вырезаем из теста с помощью стакана кружки, берем аккуратно каждый в руку, выкладываем полчайной ложки безе ровно на середину, аккуратно чтобы безе не переползало к краю, прищипываем, края очень хорошо.и выкладываем на противень или форму для выпечки, которую надо смазать только 1!!! первый раз. Выпекаем при температуре 160 С в течение 35-40 минут. Дверцу НЕ открывать!!! Готовые пирожные должны быть раскрыты как мидии, цветом как карамель золотисто коричневая, безе не должно падать.
> Остатки теста собираем, убираем в холодильник, со вторым пластом теста поступаем, так же как и с первым. Затем остатки теста от обоих пластов соединяем, раскатываем и продолжаем процедуру.
> Готовые пирожные аккуратно (они очень хрупкие!!!) снимите (я снимала руками) с формы, посыпьте сахарной пудрой.

----------


## Alex

*Вкусные, быстрые Шанежки* 





> Очень вкусные, ароматные, мягонькие Шанежки!!! Готовятся проще простого! а удовольствия от поедания море....
> 
> нам нужно всего то
> 
> 2 ч. ложки подсолнечного масла
> примерно 2 стакана муки
> 250-300гр. творога
> 2 яйца
> 1 пакетик пекарского порошка
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

Очень полезная и нужная тема! Не сметь удалять! Писать, продолжать, а то... кто же нас выпечке научит? Спасибо за тему.

----------


## Alex

*Яблочные кексики*




> 2 крупных яблока мелко нарезать, добавить 400 г муки, 1.ч.ложку корицы, 1 ч.ложку разрыхлителя, щепотку соли и 125 г размягчённого сливочного масла, всё перемешать.
> 100 г сахара, 2 ст. ложки молока, 200 г сметаны, 1 яйцо, всё перемешать и соединить с первой частью.
> Всё вместе перемешать и разложить по смазанным формочкам, добавляя в каждую начинку из порубленных орехов смешанных с сахаром. Выпекать около 30 минут.

----------


## Alex

*Пирог Трио*



> Замешиваем дрожжевое тесто по любимому вами рецепту, у нас такой.
> 
> Молоко - стакан
> Сливочное масло - 50 гр. (не топить, просто мягкое)
> Сметана - 2 ложки
> 4 ст. ложки растительного масла
> 2 ст. ложки сахара
> 1 яйцо
> соль щепотка
> ...

----------


## Alex

*ПИРОГ ZYOBRA*



> 3 яйца
> 1 стакан сахара
> 1 стакан кефира или сметаны
> 1 ч. л. соды и уксус погасить.
> 2 стакана муки.
> 1 ст. ложка какао с горкой
> щепотка соли.
> ванилин на кончике ножа
> 
> ...

----------


## Alex

*ТОРТ «НАПОЛЕОН»* 
*Что такое Наполеон — праздник вкуса!!! Устроим себе маленький праздник!*



> ДЛЯ ТЕСТА:
> 500 г муки;
> 250 мл воды;
> 10 г соли;
> 100 г растопленного сливочного масла;
> 300 г сливочного масла комнатной температуры
> 
> ДЛЯ КРЕМА
> 500 мл молока;
> ...

----------


## Irina

*КРУАССАНЫ С БАНАНОВОЙ НАЧИНКОЙ*

500 г готового слоеного теста,
4 банана,
сахар,
сахарная пудра.

Тесто разморозить, раскатать и нарезать на небольшие треугольники. Бананы нарезать небольшими ломтиками. На каждый треугольник положить по 2-3 ломтика банана, посыпать по вкусу сахаром и скрутить в трубочки, начиная с широкой стороны. Холодный противень смазать маслом, побрызгать водой и переложить на него круассаны. Выпекать 10-15 минут при 190° С. Готовые круассаны посыпать сахарной пудрой.

Круассаны перед выпечкой можно смазать взбитым яйцом, делать это надо очень аккуратно, иначе оно не поднимется при выпечке. Сворачивайте круассаны плотно и не делайте их большими, иначе они плохо пропекутся внутри.

----------

